# Part time work



## funsearcher! (Aug 13, 2021)

How many of you are doing part time work in retirement--in person, not online? I need some ideas because I miss the socialization and also would appreciate some extra $.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 13, 2021)

Nothing here.

I’ve always found that it’s easier for me to control my expenses than it is to increase my income.


----------



## funsearcher! (Aug 13, 2021)

Have always controlled my expenses but recently I have had dental expenses as well as rent increase and other unexpected things--but mostly i just need to be out in the world again, doing something. Volunteering as been a bust so far in this new town.


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

I am still working here and since the pandemic, I am busier than ever.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 13, 2021)

You could be a greeter at HomeDepot or Walmart.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 13, 2021)

Do they require drug test's for that job?


Irwin said:


> You could be a greeter at HomeDepot or Walmart.


----------



## Chet (Aug 13, 2021)

I've considered it for the socialization part but knowing me, I would probably quickly get tired of having to be committed to their schedule. Then there is covid.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 13, 2021)

Joe Smith said:


> Do they require drug test's for that job?


I have no idea.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 14, 2021)

Every time I used to think about maybe getting a part time job, I think for about 5 more seconds and go "Naaaah". 
What kind of work would interest you? Retail, office, warehouse?


----------



## bowmore (Aug 14, 2021)

Not a chance. I volunteer at a Railroad Society and a Hospice. I also fly for Angel Flight West and Pilots n Paws


----------



## terry123 (Aug 15, 2021)

I keep books for a friend at home.  I can work at my own pace.  I don't charge him a lot but its enough for what I do.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 15, 2021)

Irwin said:


> You could be a greeter at HomeDepot or Walmart.


was a greeter at Walmart,harder than it looks.hard on the legs and feet standing so much.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 15, 2021)

fatboy said:


> was a greeter at Walmart,harder than it looks.hard on the legs and feet standing so much.


I would think so too. When I went to Walmart I always felt bad for the greeters as I figured their legs and feet were so tired after their shifts.


----------



## funsearcher! (Aug 15, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Every time I used to think about maybe getting a part time job, I think for about 5 more seconds and go "Naaaah".
> What kind of work would interest you? Retail, office, warehouse?


Concierge. tour group leader. international something


----------



## peppermint (Aug 15, 2021)

NO WAY......Me and hubby worked......A very long time....
Who would want to work after so many years ......
We are enjoying our old age.....


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 15, 2021)

Search indeed.com 3 or 4 times a day


----------



## Manatee (Aug 17, 2021)

For the first few years that I was retired I had a seasonal job at the AAA motor club.  It was good because I would work full time for 6 months and then go play for 6 months.  With a small trailer we went to the Seattle area to visit with the kids, making stops at Pikes Peak, Yellowstone and a 
bunch of other sights.  The next year we went to Nova Scotia sightseeing along the way.  You can't do that with a conventional part-time job.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 18, 2021)

Since I am having difficulty finding a suitable job for me, I've decided to ask a local library where I started working as a volunteer in 2005. volunteering at the library gave me the confidence to move forward with getting an education and 17 years work history. 

I've noticed a decline in health and social skills since unemployment 6 months ago. The library will offer me a chance to be productive while getting much needed exercise and social interaction.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 18, 2021)

Mr Ed, I know that it's not the greatest environment to work in but have you or would you consider fast food work? Not necessarily running the drive thru window but I'm sure that with the tough times they're having both finding and retaining workers, that if you lived ner my area, you could find a job and start working as soon as later today. And the wages, while not a king's ransom, by any means, have been increased to entice people to work. Lots of people interaction and a little do-re-mi, you know. I've seen plenty of seniors working at McD's or Chick Fil A's over the years. Just a thought from this end is all. Maybe your health won't allow it but as badly as they need workers, I bet that you could wrangle a job if you wanted to. Good luck!


----------



## Mango Chutney (Aug 22, 2021)

Not finding something interesting to do in retirement is weird.  I suggest an open eyed look, there is more than enough interesting things that you have not considered.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 22, 2021)

My poor husband worked 12 hour shifts and was on his feet 90% of the time.   It's time he enjoyed retirement.


----------



## Della (Aug 23, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> How many of you are doing part time work in retirement--in person, not online? I need some ideas because I miss the socialization and also would appreciate some extra $.


I'm not working now, but I eased into retirement doing part time bank teller "lunch relief."  It didn't pay much but I got to talk to my co-workers and customers.  The hours were 11:00 to 3:00,  that gave me time to get my housework done in the morning and home in time to relax a while before dinner prep.  Some banks advertise "part time" and mean all day (9 hours) Monday and Friday.  Oh no, those days are  too exhausting .


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 24, 2021)

I spoke to the library director yesterday who will be happy to have me as a volunteer.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 24, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> I spoke to the library director yesterday who will be happy to have me as a volunteer.


Good deal Ed!


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 28, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> I spoke to the library director yesterday who will be happy to have me as a volunteer.


Gosh, you've just given me a great idea!

My library is close by and going thru some renovations.  Re-opening soon.

ETA...altho, I'd like a paying p/t job too.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 28, 2021)

I wouldn't want to go back to work for twice what I was making....retirement is Great.  However, should I need some extra money, it seems like virtually every store/business in our area has a Help Wanted sign on the door.


----------



## JBingo36 (Dec 15, 2021)

Find some work at a lounge for fun or hostess in rest have small gretogethers in your home serve an  aurderve and charge a small fee turn the music on and boogie. Sounds like fun to me


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2021)

I have thought about pt work but need to iron out the specifics  yet.  I am not sure what I'd like to do.


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 16, 2021)

Check with your area ABC stores. They might be looking for fill in or part time and you will definitely meet people. just sayin'.


----------



## funsearcher! (Dec 16, 2021)

Finding something which doesn't require standing for 4/6 hours is difficult--and masks are mandatory here


----------



## OysterBay (Dec 16, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> Finding something which doesn't require standing for 4/6 hours is difficult--and masks are mandatory here


Excellent point. 



Don M. said:


> it seems like virtually every store/business in our area has a Help Wanted sign on the door.



When you say, "virtually every business has a help-wanted sign on their door".. you are referring to McDonalds, Arbys, Waffle House, or Gilbertos Taco shack?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 16, 2021)

I work in the bakery at Kroger. Good co-workers and I like it there. I chose the days I wanted to work, Tuesday through Saturday 6am - noon. It's a fixed schedule and suits me.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 16, 2021)

Misa just was hired today at a local Dollar General as a cashier. It is part time, masks are required for the unvaccinated, $12 an hour/no benefits...plus she will have a stool she can sit down on. So we are quite pleased about it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 16, 2021)

I do foster care. I only have a 1-bedroom apartment, so I can only have infants and children up to age 2, and only 1 or 2 at a time, but that suits me.


----------



## SeaRaven (Dec 26, 2021)

I was never a teacher but I have a 4yr degree and passed a criminal background test allowing me to sub for $15/hr. 
I sub at high school level,  we all wear masks and, unlike the little kids, there's no bathroom, lunch or playground duty.  I oversee assignments left by teacher and practically everything is online for the students.  
There's an online schedule of sub openings and I pick the days I want.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 26, 2021)

My youngest son asked me the other day, if I would consider coming out of retirement.
The look I gave him spoke volumes. No Way!

He told me why he asked, saying they were adding new equipment where he worked and they
needed someone who might be able to handle running and heading up a crew to run it.
He told them about my work history and they want to interview me for the job.

I am considering it mostly for the challenge.

Money isn't the concern;  We are doing very well with no real need to add to our income.

It's the Challenge.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2021)

DH and I continue to work part-time, mostly remotely for me, some in-person for him.  We closed most of our small business about five years ago, but held onto some of the more enjoyable aspects and preferred customers.  

Will probably do this until Spring 2023, though if inflation goes wild, one of our kids' jobs evaporates, or other crisis evolves between now and then, we can either continue as we are doing now, or ramp it back up and tutor our kids to take it over. So far, they're not interested (too much work, they say), but one never knows what tomorrow might bring to us or them... 

Working keeps us engaged with the business world and with people other than friends and relatives. Much more so that if we'd retired completely five years ago.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 31, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> How many of you are doing part time work in retirement--in person, not online? I need some ideas because I miss the socialization and also would appreciate some extra $.


I have all the money I need, maybe not all I want, but all I need.

I don't have an unlimited time left and my health isn't getting better.  So no I want my time to be my own...


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 2, 2022)

I worked part time before I retired....just enough to qualify for health insurance, when I hit 62 I was out of there... for good.


----------



## Skyking (Jan 3, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nothing here.
> 
> I’ve always found that it’s easier for me to control my expenses than it is to increase my income.


Cost savings alone, like dieting, are on a road filled with good intentions, but sorrowful results.  I get your point but I once read an article...and to summarize, there is nothing like income, a paycheck, to boost your income/lifestyle. Savings notwithstanding. Do the math, could your savings amount to say $10,000 a year?  Could they repeat those supposed savings next year or the next? I am blessed and did not have to earn.  But personally, I coulda, shoulda, done something...anything. And, once out of the market it's hard for 'you'to return.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2022)

Skyking said:


> Cost savings alone, like dieting, are on a road filled with good intentions, but sorrowful results.  I get your point but I once read an article...and to summarize, there is nothing like income, a paycheck, to boost your income/lifestyle. Savings notwithstanding. Do the math, could your savings amount to say $10,000 a year?  Could they repeat those supposed savings next year or the next? I am blessed and did not have to earn.  But personally, I coulda, shoulda, done something...anything. And, once out of the market it's hard for 'you'to return.


I’ve spent most of life bumbling along on the path of least resistance.  

I’m more than content with the results of my passive approach to personal finance.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 3, 2022)

I would not work part time. By the time they would take out federal tax, state tax, FICA, and SDI, it would cut my paycheck in half.
I would rather spend the time volunteering for various organizations on my own schedule.


----------



## Patch (Jan 16, 2022)

Worked until I was 70.  Upon retirement, began substitute teaching at a vocational school.  Was supposed to be a couple days/month.  Turned into 2 to 3 days/week and they wanted more.  So... I quit!!!  By that time, I was extremely involved in a group of geezer golfers and volunteer tasks at the golf course.  We play golf EVERY day the course is open... 7 days/week.  On top of that, I am in my second 3-year term on the Board of Directors.  I do quite a bit of minor repair work at the course in my "spare" time.  Leaves me with just the right amount of recliner time.  Gets me up and going.  Gets me exercise.  And, keeps me involved with people.

My wife has a "coffee group" of similarly aged ladies.  Some of them are either widowed or long divorced.  She gets calls when one of them needs a male.  (No!  Not in THAT way!)  I've fixed vacuum cleaners, screen doors, etc.  I've hung pictures.  I've fixed cell phones that someone's grandkids have messed up.  As payment, I am inundated with fresh backed cookies, etc. 

With the current shortage of workers across the U.S. there are so many opportunities for seniors to find part time work... or volunteerism.  The key, in my opinion, is to first make a list of things you enjoy doing or talking about.  Then, check with area businesses that touch those interests. 

Local senior centers usually have a list of places needing volunteers.  Many churches have clothing resale shops that utilize volunteer help.  In our community, there is a different church every night that hosts a free meal for those in need.  They are always looking for volunteers. 

Many times I think if I should go find a part time job that will supplement retirement income.  Honestly, I don't have time!!!  :>)


----------



## charry (Jan 16, 2022)

As you know I’m a 24hr shadow carer  for my husband ,the past 10ths , so since I retired in august , my plans have gone for voluntary work , I wanted to do ……


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

I have been a stay at home mom and housewife my entire married life. Now that my two daughters are grown and one is married and living with their husband and the youngest is most likely going to get engaged very soon and will be moving in with her boyfriend by this Summer during the day while my husband is at work I will be here at home alone. I am like that now because my youngest although she still lives at home she is a full time Kindergarten teacher. I am not sure if I should go out and try to get a part time job or even just volunteer somewhere. I really don't have any specific skills and never went to college because I married young at the age of 20. So the highest degree I have is a High School diploma. I guess my biggest skills are I am organized and I can type on the keyboard very well. I certainly don't want to go out and work at a Fast Food place with a bunch of teens or get a part time job like that. Maybe I should just stick with being a housewife since that is what I know and it isn't like I have to get a part time job.


----------



## Patch (Jan 16, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> I have been a stay at home mom and housewife my entire married life.  I really don't have any specific skills and never went to college because I married young at the age of 20. So the highest degree I have is a High School diploma. I guess my biggest skills are I am organized and I can type on the keyboard very well.


Ma'am, don't shortchange yourself because you were "just a stay at home mom and housewife"!!!!  My goodness!  That experience benefits you with so many skills... and work ethic.  
We married young.  My wife had just turned 19.  I was 19, but would turn 20 a couple months after we were married.  Neither had a college degree.  My wife was a stay-at-home mom and housewife until the kids were grown and gone.  She applied at a local optometrist office and was hired on the spot as what I called their "Walmart greeter/receptionist".  Within a couple months she was working as an optometrist's assistant.  Worked there over 10 years before retiring.  The office didn't have to worry about her showing up... showing up on time... having sick kids at home so couldn't work... etc., etc., etc.  
There are businesses out there that would benefit so much from your skill set.  Data entry.  Receptionist.  Customer service.  The list is long.  You CAN do anything you want from part time work to volunteer work.  You have so much more to offer than so many in the job market!!!!


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

Patch said:


> Ma'am, don't shortchange yourself because you were "just a stay at home mom and housewife"!!!!  My goodness!  That experience benefits you with so many skills... and work ethic.
> We married young.  My wife had just turned 19.  I was 19, but would turn 20 a couple months after we were married.  Neither had a college degree.  My wife was a stay-at-home mom and housewife until the kids were grown and gone.  She applied at a local optometrist office and was hired on the spot as what I called their "Walmart greeter/receptionist".  Within a couple months she was working as an optometrist's assistant.  Worked there over 10 years before retiring.  The office didn't have to worry about her showing up... showing up on time... having sick kids at home so couldn't work... etc., etc., etc.
> There are businesses out there that would benefit so much from your skill set.  Data entry.  Receptionist.  Customer service.  The list is long.  You CAN do anything you want from part time work to volunteer work.  You have so much more to offer than so many in the job market!!!!


Thank You so very much for these aspiring words. I really do appreciate them.


----------



## RFW (Jan 17, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> I have been a stay at home mom and housewife my entire married life. Now that my two daughters are grown and one is married and living with their husband and the youngest is most likely going to get engaged very soon and will be moving in with her boyfriend by this Summer during the day while my husband is at work I will be here at home alone. I am like that now because my youngest although she still lives at home she is a full time Kindergarten teacher. I am not sure if I should go out and try to get a part time job or even just volunteer somewhere. I really don't have any specific skills and never went to college because I married young at the age of 20. So the highest degree I have is a High School diploma. I guess my biggest skills are I am organized and I can type on the keyboard very well. I certainly don't want to go out and work at a Fast Food place with a bunch of teens or get a part time job like that. Maybe I should just stick with being a housewife since that is what I know and it isn't like I have to get a part time job.


You are very humble but in truth I'm pretty sure you've contributed to your family more than you're letting on here. Being a housewife is not an easy job. Your children must have turned out very well because you were always there for them. So many kids these days don't get the same treatment and end up in trouble due to the lack of parenting and feeling unloved.

And there's no shame in not having a college degree. Less so these days when you're not even guaranteed a high paying job and you are stuck with a huge debt. My grandson didn't want to go to college after graduating and needed time to discover himself. He is now in charge of a business I own and seems to really enjoy what he's doing and I couldn't be more proud of him. You don't need a degree if you're skilled in something you can make use of.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 17, 2022)

RFW said:


> You are very humble but in truth I'm pretty sure you've contributed to your family more than you're letting on here. Being a housewife is not an easy job. Your children must have turned out very well because you were always there for them. So many kids these days don't get the same treatment and end up in trouble due to the lack of parenting and feeling unloved.
> 
> And there's no shame in not having a college degree. Less so these days when you're not even guaranteed a high paying job and you are stuck with a huge debt. My grandson didn't want to go to college after graduating and needed time to discover himself. He is now in charge of a business I own and seems to really enjoy what he's doing and I couldn't be more proud of him. You don't need a degree if you're skilled in something you can make use of.


Thank You. You are very correct that being a stay at home mom and being involved in my two daughters schooling and the PTA and dragging them both to there sports games and practices was not an easy task. All of that while also keeping the house in order and making sure I kept hubby happy and the kids out of his hair after he had spent a long day at work. It really isn't an easy job at all. It is also true that wives and women when we get sick don't get a day off. Many times when I was ill my husband still had to go to work and work long hours and guess who tended the house and dealt with the kids. That would be me. Of course on those days when I was sick when he got home he took over, but during the day it was me. 

I never regret not getting a college degree. Heck I would have married my husband the day after I graduated high school if I could have. I waited a little longer til I was 20 , but we both knew we were eventually going to get married as we were high school sweethearts and it did happen and we have now been together 34 years and will be going on 35 on July 18th of this year. The thing I am most skilled in is keyboarding/typing. I type pretty fast and rarely make mistakes. I would say that is my biggest skill.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

Unfortunately some of us mothers, not only had to do all the housework, and get our children to school, and their extra school activities and sports, but we  also had to go out to work all day as well..and then come home and make dinner for the family, and keep our husbands happy too... ..


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Unfortunately some of us mothers, not only had to do all the housework, and get our children to school, and their extra school activities and sports, but we  also had to go out to work all day as well..and then come home and make dinner for the family, and keep our husbands happy too... ..


They are called Super Moms.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> They are called Super Moms.


yep that;s what I was....


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 17, 2022)

i did for five years at the local hardware, but not anymore. some days I do miss it, but not enough to go back.
will be 70 in 10 days. wife cleans our church 20 hours a week, i help so we can do it in 10. that's enough.


----------

